# P60 from previous employer



## diggerbarnes (31 Oct 2008)

Hi,

I was a paye worker in 2007 from January - July, and self assessment for the remainder of the year. I received my P45 from my employer at the time, but didn't receive a P60 from them at the beginning of 2008. Should I have received a P60 from the employer (and should I now chase them for it), or did I not receive one because of my move to self assessment?

Thanks!


----------



## papervalue (31 Oct 2008)

diggerbarnes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a paye worker in 2007 from January - July, and self assessment for the remainder of the year. I received my P45 from my employer at the time, but didn't receive a P60 from them at the beginning of 2008. Should I have received a P60 from the employer (and should I now chase them for it), or did I not receive one because of my move to self assessment?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Your employer treated this correectly.

You should not have received one. An employer can not issue a p60 and p45 for the same period. A p45 covers you here.

In tax return include p45 and self employed.


----------



## Towger (31 Oct 2008)

diggerbarnes said:


> Should I have received a P60 from the employer (and should I now chase them for it), or did I not receive one because of my move to self assessment?


 
Nope. You only get a P60 from an employer if you were employed by them on the 31st of December of the year in question.

Nope.


----------



## mathepac (31 Oct 2008)

If you got a P45, you won't get a P60. A P60 only issues to staff still on the payroll at the end of the tax-year. Include the P45 figures in your tax return for the year under "Other Employments"


----------



## diggerbarnes (31 Oct 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------

